# Primo ponte senza i ragazzi



## Carola (6 Dicembre 2016)

Lo sapevo che sarebbe arrivato
Partiranno con il padre che rientra X sciare 5 gg ovviamente 
So che è giusto
So che farà bene stare con lui

Ma io starò di metda appena saliranno in auto
Sono ridicola Forse piccola ma io lo seguo educo cresco ogni giorno affronto le inevitabili difficoltà del crescerli educarli discutere coccolarli e a volte non sono così buona sclero sono stanca ho Casini di lavoro.. A volte mi sento sola e sbaglio . Sono nervosa. È sbaglio 


Ma domani mattina partiranno e io so che una lacrima la verserò 
Non per mio marito
Per noi come famiglia per le notte abitudini ma anche tanto X non vivermi i FIgli  in Qsti gg di festa dopo che sono 5 mesi che stiamo sempre insieme sempre

È normale ?
Ho anche un uomo che mi ama che mi fa stare bene mi porterà via con lui in un posto tra la neve ... E ne sono felice
Ma....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che sarebbe arrivato
> Partiranno con il padre che rientra X sciare 5 gg ovviamente
> So che è giusto
> So che farà bene stare con lui
> ...


È normale.
Si piange quello che non c'è.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Dicembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che sarebbe arrivato
> Partiranno con il padre che rientra X sciare 5 gg ovviamente
> So che è giusto
> So che farà bene stare con lui
> ...


 è normale, sentire la mancanza dei figli, li sentiamo troppo nostri in generale. L'unica cosa sbagliata è che le mamme si fanno carico di tutte le responsabilità, in una famiglia separata il padre dovrebbe essere chiamato ad essere molto presente, tutti i giorni partecipe e coinvolto, anche se fuori casa. Ho riscontrato che molte donne sacrificano la loro vita sentimentale per crescere i figli, mentre i padri sono in giro a sollazzarsi con la nuova fiamma di turno. Come le mamme si sacrificano dovrebbero farlo anche i padri, non solo un weekend ogni 2, praticamente solo divertimento.  Capisco che ti senti messa da parte, dopo che hai fatto tanto, ma goditi questi giorni di vacanza con il tuo compagno te li meriti.


----------



## Altravita (7 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è normale, sentire la mancanza dei figli, li sentiamo troppo nostri in generale. L'unica cosa sbagliata è che le mamme si fanno carico di tutte le responsabilità, in una famiglia separata il padre dovrebbe essere chiamato ad essere molto presente, tutti i giorni partecipe e coinvolto, anche se fuori casa. Ho riscontrato che molte donne sacrificano la loro vita sentimentale per crescere i figli, mentre i padri sono in giro a sollazzarsi con la nuova fiamma di turno. Come le mamme si sacrificano dovrebbero farlo anche i padri, non solo un weekend ogni 2, praticamente solo divertimento.  Capisco che ti senti messa da parte, dopo che hai fatto tanto, ma goditi questi giorni di vacanza con il tuo compagno te li meriti.



ti assicuro che moltissimi padri lo vorrebbero...invece sono considerati bancomat e i figli usati come scudo dalle mogli..!


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> ti assicuro che moltissimi padri lo vorrebbero...invece sono considerati bancomat e i figli usati come scudo dalle mogli..!


 è l'errore più grande che le donne  possano commettere, se ne accorgono quando i figli sono grandi e loro sole. Scudo di cosa rovinano solo la vita a tutti


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2016)

Giusto per farti sorridere: ma quanto ti invidio per un week senza figli 
Sono anomala e lo confermo costantemente.


----------



## Carola (7 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giusto per farti sorridere: ma quanto ti invidio per un week senza figli
> Sono anomala e lo confermo costantemente.



Non ma il 95% delle mie amiche la pensa come te


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che sarebbe arrivato
> Partiranno con il padre che rientra X sciare 5 gg ovviamente
> So che è giusto
> So che farà bene stare con lui
> ...


Ti capisco ma seppure il cuore di mamma ti suggerisce questo, pensa che magari i ragazzi son contenti di stare qualche giorno con il padre che altrimenti vedono poco.
ecco il fatto di saperli che staranno bene dovrebbe tranquillizzarti.


----------



## feather (8 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti capisco ma seppure il cuore di mamma ti suggerisce questo, pensa che magari i ragazzi son contenti di stare qualche giorno con il padre che altrimenti vedono poco.


Dipende dai figli, il mio vuole solo la madre. Se mi separassi probabilmente non lo vedrei più.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Dicembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Dipende dai figli, il mio vuole solo la madre. Se mi separassi probabilmente non lo vedrei più.


Ellamadonna [MENTION=5277]feather[/MENTION] !!!!! 
1) troppo legato alla madre perché lei tende a monopolizzarlo 
2) poco legato a te perché avete avuto fino ad ora poco tempo solo tu e lui 

accendo quale?


----------



## feather (8 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ellamadonna [MENTION=5277]feather[/MENTION] !!!!!
> 1) troppo legato alla madre perché lei tende a monopolizzarlo
> 2) poco legato a te perché avete avuto fino ad ora poco tempo solo tu e lui
> 
> accendo quale?


Entrambe direi. Ma comunque il fatto rimane.
E la uno è colpa mia che non ho mai voluto fare un fratellino per lui, così è figlio unico.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Dicembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Entrambe direi. Ma comunque il fatto rimane.
> E la uno è colpa mia che non ho mai voluto fare un fratellino per lui, così è figlio unico.


Comunque con i figli si può sempre recuperare a qualsiasi età


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2016)

I genitori sottovalutano sempre la loro importanza per i figli.
Naturalmente a cinquant'anni ancora fanno carico ai loro  genitori dei propri problemi.


----------



## feather (9 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Naturalmente a cinquant'anni ancora fanno carico ai loro  genitori dei propri problemi.


Già, spesso lasciano cicatrici emotive profonde. Spesso senza neppure rendersene conto e con le migliori intenzioni.


----------



## patroclo (9 Dicembre 2016)

.....minchia che palle le donne/mamme !!!!!!!!!!!!!

....scherzo ......forse..... diciamo in parte:carneval:


----------



## Carola (9 Dicembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .....minchia che palle le donne/mamme !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ....scherzo ......forse..... diciamo in parte:carneval:


?


----------



## Carola (9 Dicembre 2016)

C'è lo fatta 
Ho pianto ecc ecc ho magonato sono stata due ore in palla 
Poi è arrivato lui il mio amore 

Ora siamo in montagna 
I ragazzi li ho sentiti sereni 
Hanno scusato si sono allenato escono con amici da soli domani allenam 
Io non ho sciato oggi 
Solo stati chiusi in camera 
Però usciti X pranzare 

Domani sciamo

Alla fine è più dura pensarlo che farle certe cose 
Certo non vedo ora di vederli ma dire che oggi è nera come ieri no !
Un bacio e grazie di ascoltarmi sempre


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> C'è lo fatta
> Ho pianto ecc ecc ho magonato sono stata due ore in palla
> Poi è arrivato lui il mio amore
> 
> ...


Vedi li hai sentiti sereni e ti sei rasserenata e poi ora sei con il tuo amore  divertiti


----------



## feather (10 Dicembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Poi è arrivato lui il mio amore


Mi sono perso un pezzo, il tuo amore chi è?


----------



## Carola (10 Dicembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Mi sono perso un pezzo, il tuo amore chi è?


Quello che è stato il mio amante 
Stiamo insieme 
Sono felice è stata dura ma ...
È un uomo meraviglioso 
Non Erano solo ormoni ...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi li hai sentiti sereni e ti sei rasserenata e poi ora sei con il tuo amore  divertiti


Le anticipazioni non sono mai una buona cosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le anticipazioni non sono mai una buona cosa.


Vero, di solito si viene smentiti o si rimane delusi


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero, di solito si viene smentiti o si rimane delusi


Si tende a prepararsi al peggio e, di conseguenza, viverlo prima che accada, probabilmente anche quello che non accadrà mai o sarà meno tragico.


----------

